# Win A Free Automatic Slava



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm trying to keep to a one in one out policy with my watches so as I won chocko's compo I'm obliged to offer up this never used slava as a prize for the next lucky winner, Rules will be the same as chocko's, what it is and the exact purpose it was made for.

open to all members including overseas although it will just be coming standard airmail if you win.





And the prize,


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

car seat head rest ?


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

toilet mat :lol:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Rotundus said:


> car seat head rest ?





Analogue said:


> toilet mat :lol:


nope and er nope


----------



## Lilmax (Jan 18, 2014)

Designed for the failed first man on the sun mission?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Underside of petrol tank for storing petrol.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Desk lamp?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

A sock for keeping a foot warm under a microscope made for looking at socks to keep feet warm very closely


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Gun powder pouch


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Overflow pipe for sink or bath


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

buffing pad


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

My wife reckons it's a kettle.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

no winners yet chaps


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Any teeny, tiny clue's


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Barometer?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Cartridge press to press the bullet into a cartridge?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Gas mask.

Later,

William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

two small clues

1: not much use these days

2: check your equipment before you go skating.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Ice skate blade sharpening tool?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Ski pole


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Stopping block from a roller skate.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

To be precise the bottom part of the ski pole?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

To be even more precise the brake for a roller skate.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

sorry chaps no winners yet


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Has it got something to do with Skateboarding.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Codpiece!










Later,

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I do hope you are wrong William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

jmm1 said:


> Has it got something to do with Skateboarding.


no


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Victorian marital aid?

Later,

William


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Grinding disc?

Mike


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Blade polisher


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Eyelet for the laces on an old style lace up skate

(but that was before I was abducted and I have to wear the aluminium foil hat!)

:weed:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think it's an anti-slip shoe cover, which fits onto normal shoes and stops you falling over on ice and snow.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

No Winners yet, I'm glad it's not too easy as chocko had set the bar quite high for an obscure item with his BAFTA.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Brandy flask?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The inside of a roller skate wheel.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, forget the skating angle, I'll say it is a record deck, used for, er, playing vinyl records...


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

this is the last picture clue now until next week :tongue2:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I don't know whats better, spec's on or off. 

And we have to wait a week. :sweatdrop: Whats all that about. I'll have to book another appointment with my therapist at this rate.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Roller boots it's the axle bit that holds the wheels


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

jmm1 said:


> Well I don't know whats better, spec's on or off.
> 
> And we have to wait a week. :sweatdrop: Whats all that about. I'll have to book another appointment with my therapist at this rate.


OK just to preserve Jim's sanity a little longer here's another snippet, and no winners yet of course


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Inline skate allterra skates ????????????????? Think it was the last shot of the suspention bit or was it no prob wrong lol


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

A pivet bushing for a skateboard


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> Inline skate allterra skates ????????????????? Think it was the last shot of the suspention bit or was it no prob wrong lol


probably wrong yes :lol:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Scooter


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

This is doing my head in. I KNOW what that stippled black thing is. I've seen the same thing somewhere but it's just eluding me, like a distant dream or an episode of DÃ©jÃ Vu in my memory!

I need a beer! Lol!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Long shot is it a paint roller?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

chocko said:


> Long shot is it a paint roller?


nope not a paint roller, although a similar size at 9 inches tall


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

A tin opener. The electric version.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Thermos flask


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a hip flask.

Is the brandy included?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Peacefrog said:


> It's a hip flask.
> 
> Is the brandy included?


Nay nay thrice nay


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

But is the brandy free?

Or vodka?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

no booze connection at all


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

A stylus - as in skating across a vinyl record?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Caller v1 said:


> A stylus - as in skating across a vinyl record?


right area but I need the precise object and function


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Anti skating device for tonearm


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Tonearm


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

nope


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm not really sure, but is the photo on page 3 of this thread where the stylus fits into the cartridge?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

wookie said:


> no booze connection at all


for shame ... five shame even .. .i am quite inebriated even as i type .. :tongue2:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Caller v1 said:


> I'm not really sure, but is the photo on page 3 of this thread where the stylus fits into the cartridge?


no


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Rotundus said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > no booze connection at all
> ...


I'm just about to have a nice glass of "Old Samuel" de luxe bourbon so cheers to ya! :cheers:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Pivot arm for the stylus of a gramophone?

Later,

William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It's one of the feet


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Sub weight?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Or may be a tone arm


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Anti static/dust wipe for vinyl records


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Non slip turntable mat - - first photo from the underside with the centre metal eyelet that goes over the centre spindle

(The light is shining again! Walk away from the light, don't go towards the ligh - - - - - - Aaaargh! )

:weed;


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Record clamp/weight


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

no winners yet


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's a fire axe damn it!










Later,

William


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it the anti skating mechanism to stop any needle slide


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> It's a fire axe damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel.

" Here's Jonny " :wallbash:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> Is it the anti skating mechanism to stop any needle slide


nope


----------



## bofff (Oct 8, 2013)

old coffe maker?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

bofff said:


> old coffe maker?


no


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it the welsh BAFTA


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oops sorry meant to put that on the citizen comp


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mcb2007 said:


> Is it the welsh BAFTA


No


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Is it part of Nite Owl's costume?

Later,

William


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think we need another teeny, tiny clue pleeeeese :notworthy:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

A curling stone


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> A curling stone


I was on the same wave lenght, but couldn't think of the name.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

jmm1 said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > A curling stone
> ...


The way I'm guessing we'll both be wrong lol


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mcb2007 said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


The clue about not seeing much use these days eliminates curling. It is still widely practised.

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is it a slide projector?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > jmm1 said:
> ...


I thought not much use in this country because it's another sport we are [email protected] at lol

Oh yes a nite owls costume you sure


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Ice pack


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

A last wild punt from me - close up photo of the drive belt and pulley?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

sorry gents still no winners, look out for a new picture tomorrow


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

new piccy,


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmmmm. Angle poise lamp of come sort? Maybe a photo lamp?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Speaker stand, used to improve sound from speakers?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Vinyl disc cleaning machine?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Adjustable speaker stand


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Turntable anti static record cleaning arm?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

nothing yet chaps


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Anybody warm or cold wookie?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Adjustable third hand device, used for holding a item to free your working hand?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sat nav holder


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I can just picture you now Wookie laughing maniacally while

rubbing your hands together like a Bond villain.

God this is infuriating!!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Adjustable antenna


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Cake stand for people on a diet


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Adjustable third hand device, used for holding a item to free your working hand?


What one of these?



wook


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

yes one of those Wookie


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rear view mirror?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Raptor said:


> yes one of those Wookie


no it's not one of those ,I really need the specific item and specific purpose it was made for,

last clue today,

this did not sell as well as what the maker is famous for inventing, which sold in the millions


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Hand held dyson cleaner for cars and curtains


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

It is a Sinclair C5


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Not dyson or clive, sounds english


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Segway?

Later,

William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Segway?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


no, think audio


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Trevor Baylis wind-up radio


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Reel to reel audio tape machine


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Time to put everyone out of their misery, it's an arcade style joystick which fits onto an iPhone or iPad, and is used to control lame computer games on a hand held device.

Shall I PM you my address mate...?

:lol:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

8 track


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Headphones


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Part of a Sinclair bike.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Counter balance or roller wheel , record player


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Reel to Reel dictation machine?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

no winners yet, here's another picture clue,


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Piano.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Sheet music stand...


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

luckywatch said:


> Piano.


probably............not


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Accessory groove cleaning arm for a record player?

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

We need to be put out of our misery! :yes:

I'll offer a 1p off a litre Morrison's fuel voucher, *and* a used packet of Smarties, the tube is intact and could be refilled with new Smarties easily, both ends are there! :wallbash:

Just in exchange for knowing whatever it is :weed:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Soldering clamp station


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

A third hand clamp


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

mel said:


> We need to be put out of our misery! :yes:
> 
> I'll offer a 1p off a litre Morrison's fuel voucher, *and* a used packet of Smarties, the tube is intact and could be refilled with new Smarties easily, both ends are there! :wallbash:
> 
> Just in exchange for knowing whatever it is :weed:


A fantastic offer Mel but I must decline :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cymbal drum kit clamp.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

it's nothing to do with soldering by the way and is not specifically a third hand, it has just one purpose


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bass drum pedal...?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm loosing the will to live. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Nipple clamp


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Metal clampy thing, with a short shaft attached to a black thingy.

A black rubbery looking thing that's sort disc or roller shaped, with a ball joint attached to a shaft with what appears to be a joint for another shaft.

Some unrecognisable black stuff.

Audio and skating related.

Lass popular than something that was popular.

9 inches tall.

Whatever it is, I'm pretty sure it is stupid. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Stylus


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looking at the latest photo, it looks like the world's worst hands-free car kit... :lol:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Fly tying vice


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I can say that both the object and what it's used on have been mentioned, but not together


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

A lateral balance


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Canterliva clamp


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi fi speaker adjustable


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

God, I hope it isn't one of these things:










Later,

William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

What a magnetic base ?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Microphone holder


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Magnetic Base Complete Set with Base, Upright Post, Rod, Attachment, and Two Snugs lol get in


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Never mind, didn't work.

Later,

William


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is it for prostetic use.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dunno' about Prosthetic use, that serrated clamp worries me it might be for PROSTATE use - - especially at my age! :lol:

NO, dear I don't need the loo again!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

A clamp for holding a tig welder


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

It's a Heavy Base Kick Drum Miking Stand - Whatever that is...? :lol:


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

I've had days of looking at this and undertaking the most obscure internet searches, all to no avail.

I wake up and log in to see if it has been identified.

The same when I come in from work.

I wouldn't mind but I don't want to win the watch. i'm just fascinated

Well done Wookie


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

brooksy said:


> I've had days of looking at this and undertaking the most obscure internet searches, all to no avail.
> 
> I wake up and log in to see if it has been identified.
> 
> ...


Ta very much brooksy, I thought Chocko set the bar pretty high with his welsh bafta, I'm glad mine has proved almost as tricky

wook


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

brooksy said:


> I've had days of looking at this and undertaking the most obscure internet searches, all to no avail.
> 
> I wake up and log in to see if it has been identified.
> 
> ...


Thank god I am not the only one starting to wonder if it was just me lol


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Condenser microphone desktop shock mount.

Later,

William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

What a microphone adaptor clip


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

wookie said:


> I can say that both the object and what it's used on have been mentioned, but not together


nipple tying vice ?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Honestly, I'm beginning to think it is just some of the leftover bits when the old Meccano factory closed.

Later,

William


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Like others, I've spent too much of my life on this and I don't want the watch either!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

wookie said:


>


Aha! That's one of those!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Music and mic stand holder


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

chocko said:


> Music and mic stand holder


Nope, and thanks again for the citizen lcd, I do like a digi :yes:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Skate sharpener


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I thought the 'thing' had been identified...............


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Something used in photography.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, one last punt before I give up:

It's a tool for helping to set up the stylus on a turntable tone arm. Or it's a robotic arm for placing a 10p coin onto the end of the tone arm to stop it skating :lol:

And.... I'm out!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Davey P said:


> OK, one last punt before I give up:
> 
> It's a tool for helping to set up the stylus on a turntable tone arm. Or it's a robotic arm for placing a 10p coin onto the end of the tone arm to stop it skating :lol:
> 
> And.... I'm out!


closest yet, but must be exact item and use


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Sir Alan said:


> I thought the 'thing' had been identified...............


Yes it has been mentioned somewhere amongst the 12 pages, but i need the item and specific use


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Magnetic tape head alignment tool.

Later,

William


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wookie said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > OK, one last punt before I give up:
> ...


Ha ha, does that mean if nobody guesses I still win the watch...?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought you were out :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

So did I.... :wallbash:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Magnetic tape head alignment tool.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


no, although audio is the right area


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it from the inside of a jukebox?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

One more try, and I'm definitely out this time....

It's a tonearm stand, and is used to clamp the tonearm firmly in position when not in use.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Davey P said:


> One more try, and I'm definitely out this time....
> 
> It's a tonearm stand, and is used to clamp the tonearm firmly in position when not in use.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

In the vaguest way possible, it bears some resemblance to a VPI tonearm anti-skate accessory add on.

Later,

William

P.S. - Are we sure it is not a BAFTA?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

So, just to clarify, I am still the closest and if nobody else guesses I still win the watch...?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is it used for a Condensor Microphone that can be attached to a musical instrument.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

wookie said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Magnetic tape head alignment tool.
> ...


Audio... Sonic...










Later,

William


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Is it to weigh the needle end of the tone arm, tracking weight


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

all no chaps


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

wookie said:


> all no chaps


No! Wrong answer wookie!!!!!

I think you'll find everything is right and groovy, (don't you all love prozac) just give me the watch and we can all move on in life in harmony and happiness, there is only so much I can take, I'm on medication because of this thread.

Hahahahahaha great comp btw

Aaaaaarrrrggh a a a a a!

!!!!

!

!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I say give the feckin' watch to Davey P and put us all out of our misery? :wallbash:

PS, I can add two money off coupons (one for chocolate, one for toilet rolls), an old toothbrush used for cleaning watch cases, and a part used tin of lighter fluid with free matches to my original offer! :focus:

But that's definitely my last offer :yes:

PPS My head hurts again [email protected]^%$Â£x"@?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm going to post a full frontal picture tomorrow at 8pm roughly, it should then be fairly easy, so be quick :yes:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

wookie said:


> I'm going to post a full frontal picture tomorrow at 8pm roughly, it should then be fairly easy, so be quick :yes:


Whoah Whoah Whoah Wookie lad, just cos you've flummoxed us all with your super duper completion, it does NOT mean we all need to see your full frontal! :shocking:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

danoafc said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to post a full frontal picture tomorrow at 8pm roughly, it should then be fairly easy, so be quick :yes:
> ...


it's ok my fur covers most of it


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

It's probably already been said, but a tonearm counterweight or balance, that you set to control the tracking force of the cartridge / stylus.

Phew.,


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mel said:


> I say give the feckin' watch to Davey P and put us all out of our misery? :wallbash:


That sounds like the most sensible suggestion to me...

But in an effort to win the damned thing fair and square, I'll have one final stab at it and say it's a vinyl record cleaning device which is used for, er, cleaning vinyl records...? I am thinking the jaws of that nipple clamp thingy might hold a soft cloth, which is then lowered onto the surface of the record while it is playing using the robotic arm. No? I'll get my coat! (I think my 10p dispenser idea was more plausible, ha ha!)

If you think I will be sad enough to sit here tomorrow night at 8:00 you are very much mistaken mate...


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Davey P said:


> If you think I will be sad enough to sit here tomorrow night at 8:00 you are very much mistaken mate...


There'll be such a surge in electricity that the lights of Britain will go off - and everyone will blame it on the weather!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

wookie said:


> I'm going to post a full frontal picture tomorrow at 8pm roughly, it should then be fairly easy, so be quick :yes:


Nice one, 8pm when I am at work with no Internet access.

Mind you if you showed me a full picture of the "thing" I probably

couldn't tell you what it is anyway.

Good luck to all at 8pm.


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

8pm tonight

Thank goodness for that


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

countdown starts now, be there or be square


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mel said:


> I say give the feckin' watch to Davey P and put us all out of our misery?


 :yes:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

And whilst we are waiting with baited breath, here's abit of music to keep us going.

http://www.muzu.tv/europe/the-final-countdown-music-video/17271/


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

What time is it all my watches have stopped


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I've run out of my medication.......I need 8pm, and I need it now aarrgh!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> What time is it all my watches have stopped


8pm exactly


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

tick, tock, tick, tock....... :wallbash:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it the bit on a record player that drops the arm GENTLY onto the record so that it doesn't jump?

or..........

the bit that drops one of several stacked records onto the mat on the turntable?????

or........

the bit that returns the arm to the rest position????

Stumped!

Mike


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Right the time is here, so lets make sure everyone is familiar with the rules, the object is a one word answer and it is made with just one intended use so please post in the following format,

1bjects name

2:sole intended use

Good luck everyone who has a go and thanks to everyone who took part,


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

WTF?

Later,

William


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My word! It's a circumciser! :yes: 

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha, brilliant, I haven't got a clue, so I'm out..... Gutted! :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

We could have seen the whole thing right from the start. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I recognise a crack in the wall, nowt else!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

microscope.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jmm1 said:


> microscope.


What for though?

Later,

William


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, I'm clutching at straws again, but...

(1) Press

(2) Used for somehow pressing a stylus into a cartridge?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

jmm1 said:


> microscope.


object and use, but well done


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > microscope.
> ...


exactly


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Examining hairsprings or balances or stylus/needle points?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

OK.

It is: Philips Gramophone needle/ stylus Microscope

Later,

William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Examining hairsprings or balances?


nope


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

(1) Microscope

(2) Used for accurately aligning and setting up stylus into cartridge

That's me definitely done now :lol:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> OK.
> 
> It is: Philips Gramophone needle/ stylus Microscope
> 
> ...





William_Wilson said:


> OK.
> 
> It is: Philips Gramophone needle/ stylus Microscope
> 
> ...


We have a winner, pm your details and i'll send over


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, he's done me by 1 minute, that's just painful :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done Will. Phew! That was a tough 'un! Good comp wookie. Enjoyed that.

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm not a winner. I just kept sticking words into Google images until the picture popped up and took me to eBay. 

Seriously, think of something better to do with the prize, I didn't actually figure it out.

How about another horrid contest? 

Later,

William


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Finally, i can live without drugs 

Well done winner and well done wookie for a great comp.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I new it was one of them lol not well done to the winner gutted lol


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, he's done me by 1 minute, that's just painful :lol:


eBay's good for something. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well done Will, we should share it as I gave you half the clue. 

Just as well I'm not into drugs as I would be smacked out of my t...'s by now.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> I'm not a winner. I just kept sticking words into Google images until the picture popped up and took me to eBay.
> 
> Seriously, think of something better to do with the prize, I didn't actually figure it out.
> 
> ...


You've got to be joking Will, the last comp's two I have entered and lost by a nats b....... I have come to the conclusion that I could not even win an argument.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> I'm not a winner. I just kept sticking words into Google images until the picture popped up and took me to eBay.
> 
> Seriously, think of something better to do with the prize, I didn't actually figure it out.
> 
> ...


That's very generous of you william, if you're sure, another contest is fine by me,

wook


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jmm1 said:


> Well done Will, we should share it as I gave you half the clue.
> 
> Just as well I'm not into drugs as I would be smacked out of my t...'s by now.


Microscope was rattling around in my mind as I analysed the photo, but with all of the pivotty stuff, I was having a real problem figuring what it did. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

wookie said:


> That's very generous of you william, if you're sure, another contest is fine by me,
> 
> woo


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! :wallbash:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Argh! I've been googling 'Philips' for 2 days after Wookie's clue about their other invention selling in its millions!

Well done WW!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

wookie said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a winner. I just kept sticking words into Google images until the picture popped up and took me to eBay.
> ...


That's great! It was a puzzle I would have never solved without Google. It's only fair. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

OK chaps, due to the altruistic nature of our long standing canadian member william you 'orrible lot get another stab at the slava. no photo this time just a simple question, who was my wifes penpal when she was a teenager?

fairly famous person with lots of hits on google but not particularly current.

wook


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Shirley Bassey .


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Lucky Lucan?

God I'm awful. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

chocko said:


> Shirley Bassey .


After seeing your answer my wife has asked me to point out that she was a teenager in the 70's because she does not want a load of people she's never met thinking she's ancient, bless her :lol:

wook


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It was me give me the watch


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Fred


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Jimmy Savile


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Mutley said:


> Jimmy Savile


Brilliant :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Savile
> ...


I don't feel as awful now. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Roland Rat


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Rod Stewart


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Jeremy Paxman


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Abigale Honeybottom


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Mrs. De Tai Lnaildown


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Any clues?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jimmy Nail.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

J. K. Rowling?

Later,

William


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

bonnie langford


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

John lydon


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

chocko said:


> John lydon


Or even, Johnny Rotten, yay


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

David Wilkie


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Dave Lee Travis


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Frank Sidebottom


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Irony Masmonster


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Jeremy Sicknesses


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

chocko said:


> John lydon


That's funny, I was thinking that as well.

Later,

William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Nope not Mr rotten, although she did know him from club louise where she hung out back in the day,

and no winners yet


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is going to be insane. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Koo Stark.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Simon Le Bon.

Later,

William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Koo Stark.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


ooooh Koo Stark she was a saucy little minx............wrong answer though


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Toyah wilcox


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Toyah Wilcox


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Prince Charles


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Frank Boff


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Boy george


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Brian ferry


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

David Bowie


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I'm off to Meribel for a skiing holiday today, so I don't really care who it was. If this competition is still running when I get back in a week's time I will have a punt. Until then, good luck everyone!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

David Cassidy


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sid Snot


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Benny Hill


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

mariella frostrup


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Robert Palmer


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Jeniffer Rush


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Ian Dury


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Zippy from Rainbow


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Peter Green


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Salman Rushdi


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Prunella Scales


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Salvador Dali


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Simon Peg


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Prue Leith


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Mary Nightingale


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sue Pollard


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

benjamin netanyahu


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Bon Scott


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

RENÃ‰ CASSIN


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Brian Cox


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Antonio Banderass


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

The Easter Bloody Bunny??????

I need more tablets :-(


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Syd Barrett!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

nothing yet chaps


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Magnus Pyke. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Bay City Rollers.


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

David Bowie


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cila black


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

George Michael


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Freddy mercury


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kyle MacLachlan.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Billy Idol.










Later,

William


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Are we looking for a male or a female?

I think it time for a clue...


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Peacefrog said:


> Are we looking for a male or a female?
> 
> I think it time for a clue...


My thoughts exactly. We could be here for the next 21 pages, and I don't want to miss Eastenders again.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Bill Nighy


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Les Dennis


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Jenny Agutter


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Eddie Izzard


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Lionel Richie


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Phil Daniels


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Heinz Wolf


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Rebecca De Mornay


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Peewee Herman


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sally Gunell


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sally James


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Lesley Judd


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Patrick Moore


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Nigel Planer


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Judy Dench


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Stephen Fry


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Fred Dibnah


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Hillary Swank


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Victoria Wood


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Julie Peasgood


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

John Mcenroe


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Timez own

I will wee myself if someone guesses correct with there first answer lol


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Linda Le Plant


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Jimmy Osmond


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Timez own
> 
> I will wee myself if someone guesses correct with there first answer lol


Lol

In both cases, that would be unfortunate


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Donny Osmond

:weed:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Peter Bottomly


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Arthur Scargill


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Frank Zappa


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Marie Osmond

:lol:

(twould need to be somebody "nice" )


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

John Kennedy


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Samuel Jackson


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Vincent Price


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Miss Pinky


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Robert Englund


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Edward Woodward


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Feargal Sharkey


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Peacefrog said:


> Are we looking for a male or a female?
> 
> I think it time for a clue...


Why when it's doing so well for Timez Own's post count?!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

P.W. Botha


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

lewjamben said:


> Peacefrog said:
> 
> 
> > Are we looking for a male or a female?
> ...


Lol

Only reward I want is that lovely watch 

Though a clue would be welcome


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> Peacefrog said:
> 
> 
> > Are we looking for a male or a female?
> ...


He's going to clock 10 grand in this thread alone. 

Later,

William


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok guys, tag me out for a bit. I'll be back

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Marianne Faithfull


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

ALL of the Osmonds, Mel.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lesley off Benidorm


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ronnie Corbett


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

John noakes


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shep


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Alvin stardust


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Alvin the chipmunk


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

A man


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Or indeed a woman


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

brooksy said:


> Or indeed a woman


Or a bit of both in that club!


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Or their pet?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Boy George


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Fred West


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bob


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

John west


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Princess charles


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Suzi quattro


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mcb2007 said:


> John west


 :lol:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> Alvin stardust


If it was him, did he call 'Wookies'wife, 'My kooka chu' at the start of his letters


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Roy Taylor!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Dennis Taylor


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Or was it Wookie himself.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

THE QUEEN


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Roger taylor


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

jmm1 said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Alvin stardust
> ...


The ones I've read yes


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rolf Harris


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Ron Mael or Russell Mael of The Incredible Sparks


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Ron Mael or Russell Mael of The Incredible Sparks


Not right but she did go to their flat where david bowie used to live when she was 14, She was a big fan of sparks and just turned up unanounced and knocked, I think she got to talk to Ron for a few minutes.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Adam Ant.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Shane MacGowan. 

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

bloody hell, some of us have to work for a living and i have had a very busy week!

so i cant be arsed going back to figure out what da feck is going on with this thread now.

what were the nipple clamp things, do we know yet? and whats this "people i have/would like to slept with/ sleep with list all about ??????


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

nipple clamp thing was a philips gramophone needle microscope, prize won by william who kindly gave the prize up for another contest,

new contest, Who was my wifes fairly famous teenage pen pal,

phew!

wook


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

wookie said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Mael or Russell Mael of The Incredible Sparks
> ...


Well, as i've already mentioned David Bowie can we say it is close enough and bring an end to this? This could go on forever!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Ali Bongo.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Lemmy


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Alec Baldwin


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Nina


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Telly Savalas


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Keith floyd


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Keith moon


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Robin Williams


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

George Formby


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Keith allen


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Norman wisdom


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Casius Clay


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

George formbys wife


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mandella


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Fanny Craddock


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Julian clarey


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Dick Turpin


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Peter salis


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Black Bess


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sue Lawley


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Malcolm x


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Martin shaw


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Peter Griffin


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Martin clunes


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Christopher Ward


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Gordon Bennett


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheggers


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Malcolm mclaren


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Timmy mallet


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Harry Worth


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Harry Hill


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Jim Davidson.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Harry Worth


Haha omg hope not


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jethro


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chalky white


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dick emery


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dave allen


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jimmy clitheroe


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Anita Dobson


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Time to tell me it's mine


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris O'Dowwd


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well endowwd


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Well endowwd


Lol


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Brighouse and Rastrick Brass Band


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Terry Pratchet


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Dot Cotton


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Levi Roots


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Herman Munster


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Mr. R. Slicker


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Levi Strauss


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Earl of Sandwich


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

My cousin vinny


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Fatima Whitbread


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

James hewitt


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Dailey Thomson


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Norman Bates


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sarah Palin


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fatima whitoutbread


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Michael palin


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Emma off mastermind last night


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Janis Joplin


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Penpalapy keith


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Fatima whitoutbread


Aka Slimima whitoutbread


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lenny Henry


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Penpalunhappy Simon


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lenny kravitz


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Tel Apathy


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Viviene Westwood


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Jerremy Fisher


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Michael Fish


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Cher


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Paul Simon


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Richard Grant


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Tina Hobley


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Venga Boys


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Mel Smith


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Mel & Kim


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Anne Heche


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Ann Summers


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Rob Halford


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Dr. Jeep


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Barbara Eden


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Shania Twain


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Larry Hagman


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Phil Collins or Peter Gabriel


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Marc Bolan


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Time for a clue me thinks,

faded pop star

skinhead connection but not the music


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Richard Fairbass


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Noddy Holder


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

luckywatch said:


> Noddy Holder


Blimey I'd forgotten they were a skinhead favourite.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Harry J Allstars


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Booker T


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

wookie said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Noddy Holder
> ...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Desmond Dekker


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Sinead O'connor


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

luckywatch said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


take it away, Male camel toe overload


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Suggs


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Hoxton Tom McCourt


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Gary Hodges


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Telly Savalas. Who loves ya baby.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Finley Quaye


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Boy George


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh no Grumpy's up.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Phill Collins


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

skinhead apparel not music


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Fine young cannibals


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Elton john


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Chas or dave


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Gilbert O' sullivan. It was the 710's idea


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

David Essex


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Dame Edna


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Davy Jones or Micky Dolenz


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

luckywatch said:


> Boy George


no, but they were all mates in the 70's


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rodger Daltrey


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

John Travolta


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Tim Roth


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Iggy Pop


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Bay city rollers


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Bay city rollers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Richard Fairbrass.

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> Richard Fairbrass.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 Already tried him :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris evens


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bradley walsh


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Kevin keegan


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Alex Higgins


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

George best


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Steve Davis


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

the photo clue should lead you to him,


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

What one


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Paul Young


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Jimmy Pursey


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> What one


george


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Annabella Lwin


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Steve Strange


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Steve Strange


We have a winner!! pm me your details and I'll get it posted in the week


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That was entertaining. Cheers wookie and well done handlehall. :yahoo:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

and just to clarify the clues,

faded pop star (fade to grey)

skinhead clothes connection (real name steve harrington, like the jacket)

cheers to everyone who took part it's been frankly, quite weird in places :lol:

wook


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

No no give it back and start again . 710 just had me decorating and I missed it all . Give it back you don't want it


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I certainly would have never tumbled to that one, not even by accident. :yes:

Well done handlehall.

Later,

William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Would have never of got that but thank god some one got it lol


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Iceblue said:


> Would have never of got that but thank god some one got it lol


Neither would I. I can now sleep soundly at night without having to take the med's.

Well done to the winner.


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Wookie and William - well done for an entertaining (sometimes quite frustrating!) thread.

Also well done handlehall


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Good old Visage


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

one man on a lonely platform........ great stuff


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

If the winner follows the 'one in, one out' policy, then I look forward to the next round of 'look what I could have won'.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

wookie said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Strange
> ...


Never heard of him! Well done handlehall. :thumbup:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Well it was either him or Marilyn and frankly I couldn't see how the clues fitted either so it was pot luck - sorry!

Thanks to Wookie and well done to all for their somewhat bizarre at times contributions.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

PS I don't operate one in one out but I do have a few non-wearers so I might have a go with a comply if I can think of something annoying enough.


----------

